# Quel graveur DVD externe !...



## applebarjote (14 Octobre 2005)

Je possède un ibook G4 Combo. J'ai cherché désespérément une solution de graveur DVD pas cher compte tenu de la faible utilisation que j'en aurais. Je recherche donc surtout un graveur externe.
J'ai cherché partout, dans ce forum, et autres sites internet sur Mac depuis l'Applestore à Macway en passant par Macetvideo/Macbidouille et même priceminster ou autres analogues !!! 







Il en résulte de cette grande et technique littérature que je l'ai dans le baba ! 

En conclusion soit j'achète ces Silverburner à plus de 90 euros, sachant que j'ai déjà le toast (et en plus Titanium), ou tremblé de sueurs froides en faisant des manip technologiques que je pourrais pas maîtrisé pour sûr ! Ou perdre même 80 euros dans un graveur qui ne fonctionnera pas tout à fait .... 

Je n'ai pas besoin de Double Layer ni de 16 fois ni de firewire ... sauf pour les iapps !. 

Il y en a bien un, le Iomega apparemment la bassesse même .... mais là je ne suis pas certaine qu'il sera reconnu pas les iapps ou surtout par toast 6 (Iomega Super DVD Writer 16x Dual-Format - Interface USB 2.0 - Livré avec 5 DVD+R 16x - à plus de 100 euros). 

Il y a aussi le Memup mais là c'est la grande énigme : sur Cdiscount, est indiqué une compatibilité avec Mac OSX mais pas sur le site Memup 

Ce dernier serait idéale : 76 euros sur Cdiscount ... mais c'est Memup ... pas la qualité première c'est sûr ...  

Voilà mes réflexions plus qu'une question mais si vous avez des conseils .... je vais en attendant voir si j'ai gagné à l'euromillions, histoire de réver du Silverburner .....  et continuer à tout garder sur HD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				[MGZ] Shralldam a dit:
			
		

> J'en parlais dans un autre sujet : j'ai acheté le Sony DRU-530A, un graveur DVD±RW/±R (170 ¤) qui écrit sur les DVD+R en 8x et les DVD-R en 4x (en 8x après mise à jour du firmware). Il grave les CDs en 40x. Seul hic : il n'est pas livré en version typiquement Mac, uniquement Windows. Mais puisque c'est de l'ATAPI/IDE, aucun souci au niveau branchements internes.
> 
> Branché dans le Mac (après avoir retiré la plaquette décorant l'avant du tiroir - sinon le tiroir est trop large pour la baie des G4 MDD, il est bloqué), il est reconnu sans problème par Toast 6. Néanmoins, il n'est pas reconnu comme graveur par le Finder ni par les iApps (iTunes, iPhoto...). Autre problème : impossible de lire les DVD+R qu'on a gravés avec (ils ne montent pas). Il a fallu faire plusieurs manipulations :
> 
> ...


    :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2005)

J'ai scind&#233; ta question du fil o&#249; tu l'avais rattach&#233; car trop vieux !
J'en ai profit&#233; pour cr&#233;er un nouveau fil 

D'autre part, il existe d'autres fils sur le sujet.
golf
mod&#233;rateur

Quel graveur DVD ! Interne, externe !...


----------



## Balooners (24 Avril 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Quel graveur DVD ! Interne, externe !...

Les graveurs DVD internes : sont ici...​


----------



## applebarjote (15 Octobre 2005)

Merci beaucoup, mais je me suis fais mal comprendre, je crois. 

D'ailleurs, le lien que vous me conseillez, je l'avais lu auparavant. Je vous assure qu'avant de vous écrire, j'ai cherché, surtout sur ce forum, ... depuis déjà au moins 2 mois !!

Mais c'est pas grave, ma conclusion est donc la même : si je veux un graveur DVD externe sans toucher ni à l'ibook ni au firmware du graveur ou autre faut y mettre 100 euros.
On disait, dans les rumeurs, que les prix en la matière baissaient, et comme d'hab ... pas pour les macs ... C'est comme les Webcams .... si pas de patch faut y mettre 100 euros alors que les PCistes en ont pour 40 ¤ !!  

Bref, je pleure mon porte-monnaie .... j'aurais peut être dû m'abstenir de vous écrire ... j'avais juste l'espoir que je trouverais La réponse à mes douleurs ... C'est que 100 euros pour graver 4 DVD à l'année .... et bien tant pis, je m'en passerais !!
Merci de votre épaule pleine de sollicitude !


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2005)

applebarjote a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup, mais je me suis fais mal comprendre, je crois.


Si, si 



			
				applebarjote a dit:
			
		

> si je veux un graveur DVD externe sans toucher ... ni au firmware du graveur...


Si l'on veut &#234;tre compatible avec les iApps [iLife] on doit obligatoirement patcher :mouais:


----------



## claudius74 (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

Je possède un eMac 700 MHZ 10.2.9 que je voudrais upgrader.
Mais mon lecteur interne ne lit que les CD. Que me conseillez- vous ?
Quel matériel ? Marque ? Le tout pour un prix raisonnable car sa fonction essentielle
sera de lire des dvd pour mise à jour de mon logiciel système !
Merci d'avance.

Claude


----------



## AOSTE (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour

Pioneer 109


----------



## claudius74 (25 Février 2006)

Merci !


----------



## HmJ (26 Février 2006)

Salut. Le Plextor 740 (graveur CD/DVD) est un peu bruyant, mais vraiment tres interessant au Japon (environ 60 EUR). Peut-etre peut-on le trouver aussi en France a bon prix ?


----------



## eggman (20 Mai 2006)

Mini question qui a probablement déjà été posée... En fait, j'avais trouvé le sujet suivant, mais il était assez vide, et plutôt vérouillé...

Voilà donc ma question, j'ai un boîtier LaCie, dans lequel il y avait (je l'ai enlevé hier soir...  ) un graveur de cd Teac et j'aimerais le remplacer par un graveur de dvd Pioneer DVR-111 16X DL ou un LG GSA-H10A 16X DL. Premièrement, est-ce une manipulation envisageable, et deuxièmement lequel vous apparaît comme le meilleur choix entre les deux, en considérant que les deux sont environ au même prix.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2006)

Sans disposer de données techniques précises, je dirais le DVR. En effet, Apple à monté plusieurs graveurs de cette série dans les Mac, et il est possible, en principe, de les "flasher" directement sur Mac, sans passer par un PC.


----------



## eggman (20 Mai 2006)

Et le fait d'insérer ce nouveau graveur dans le boîtier n'aura pas pour effet de faire exploser quoi que ce soit? Un graveur ne peut pas être incapable de gérer un "transfert" vers une connexion firewire?


Edit: J'ai acheté le graveur Pioneer et je l'ai installé dans le boitier. Le graveur dvd est plus court que l'ancien graveur cd, mais il se positionne très bien et sera aussi solide que l'autre, car il est fixé avec des cinq vis. Une fois branché, il est reconnu aussitôt par Toast 7. Il semble bien fonctionner pour la lecture dvd (peut-être un peu plus lent que le lecteur interne, toutefois). Pour la gravure, ce sera testé aujourd'hui...


----------



## zbang (6 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un mb (avec combo) et j'envisage de me délèster définitivement de mon pc qui lui possède graveur de dvd. A cette occasion, j'acheterai bien un graveur externe.
Je me demandait si le Firewire était plus stable à la gravure que l'Usb (ou l'inverse?)

Pour info les modèles qui m'intéresse sont :

300981EK usb
300982EK firewire

Merci d'avance


----------



## zbang (8 Novembre 2006)

Dsl,

j'ai trouvé ma réponse sur le forum :rose:

Firewire + stable


----------



## zbang (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a un Samsung SE-S184M ?

Je demande car les FAQ de PatchBurn précisent que certains problèmes peuvent survenir avec des Samsung.

Merci d'avance


----------

